# Quelle sera votre prochaine acquisition?



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Pour ma part, ce sera la Seiko SARB 017 Alpinist à cadran vert. Je l'ai sur ma liste depuis un an. 

J'ai décidé de passer à l'action il y a environ 2 mois. J'ai contacté Katsu Higuchi. Il était en rupture de stock mais attendait un nouvel arrivage pour juin. Après vérification la semaine dernière, non seulement ne les avait-il pas reçu mais il n'avait pas de date confirmée pour la réception de sa prochaine commande. J'ai donc commandé chez Seiya. Selon Postes Canada, je devrais la recevoir en début de semaine.

Il y a longtemps que j'ai ressenti une telle excitation; j'adore le look rétro-classy de cette montre et j'ai hâte de voir si elle a aussi bonne mine qu'en photo. (photo Internet)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Belle pièce, félicitations pour cet achat, tu planifies de la mettre sur Nato des fois pour profiter des 200 mètres d'étanchéité? ;-)

P.S: Je viens d'acquérir une Sub 16610 lunette verte (LV) et mes prochaines belles seront comme suit:

-Rolex 16710 coke 
-Rolex Daytona or blanc, cadran argenté
-Patek Philippe 5960P cadran gris, boitier en platine
-A.Lange & Söhne Langematik Perpetual, quantième perpétuel, j'hésite entre le boitier or rose et celui en platine.

Voili voilou


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Sérieux projet d'acquisition Amine! En particulier la Patek quantième annuel  Pour ma part, je me promet bien de m'offrir une Daytona éventuellement.

Postes Canada a bien tenté, sans succès, de livrer ma Seiko aujourd'hui. Je devrais la récupérer au bureau de poste d'ici jeudi moyennant une surcharge de 22% (sic) pour le dédouanement, la taxe d'accise, etc...:-|

Et non, elle n'ira pas sur un Nato mais plutôt sur un bracelet Crown & Buckle. Je psoterai des photos d'ici la fin de la semaine.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Je l'ai finalement reçue! Voici ma Seiko Alpinist SARB 017. J'ai rapidement remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un Hadley Roma MS885. Le Crown & Buckle dont je parlais dans un post précédent n'allait pas du tout.

Très heureux de la qualité perçue, belle finition avec une alternance de finis brossé et lisse sur les cornes. J'aurai bien aimé cependant avoir un traitement anti-reflet sur la lentille.


----------

